

Spetsnaz: The Story Behind the Soviet SAS - Viktor Sovorov - kapilkaisare
http://militera.lib.ru/research/suvorov6/index.html

======
iwr
The first chapter is good enough to carry you to the end:
<http://militera.lib.ru/research/suvorov6/01.html>

